# [APP][2.0+]Phonechievements



## slackydroid (Mar 12, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*About*

Phonechievements brings achievements to the mobile phone. For those who are gamers the concept isn't new, for those who are not, achievements are just rewards you get for accomplishing a goal. You don't get an actual prize, it's just a form of reward that you get in writing. Moreover, this app allows you to brag on Facebook with them (for now).

Open the app and navigate through the list. Each achievement has a description on how you can unlock it. Want to let everyone know how you master the phone? Share on Facebook the unlocked achievements. Just open the app and go to the achievement and a Facebook logo button will allow you to do that.

With each update new features and of course new phonechievements will be added.

If you like the idea and want to help me improve or have any suggestions for new achievements, please check it out.

The app is available for Android 2.0+. If you find any issues please let me know so I can fix them.
Thank you.

*Screenshots*




















































*Download*

Google Play Download Link

*Current Features*
More than 70 unlockable achievements in 6 categories (more to come)
Share unlocked achievements on Facebook, Twitter or Google Plus
Show/hide unlocked achievements
Statusbar notification on phonechievement unlocked
Possibility to hide individual achievements
Option to switch GPS query ON/OFF (if you keep GPS on from android settings the you most probably want tot keep it OFF in the app)
Sync your profile online (check what you have synced on http://phonechievements.com/profile/*yourchosennickname*/) - for now an ugly 10 minutes of code website will appear. The nice one is under construction. This is just for checking purposes
Share online profile with most of the sharing apps installed
Profile forum signature
*Social*

Follow on Facebook

*IMPORTANT*

*IT IS RECOMMENDED THAT YOU ALWAYS USE THE SYNC OPTION BEFORE DOING AN UPDATE AND ALSO ON A REGULAR BASIS. AFTER YOU UPDATED THE APP IF YOU EXPERIENCE LOSS OF STATS OR ACHIEVEMENTS USE THE SYNC OPTION AGAIN TO RECOVER THEM FROM THE SYNC SERVER*


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Many apps attempt the same concept as others with a slightly different implementation. This, however, is an original idea, nice job dev.


----------



## XiriX12 (Jul 5, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Many apps attempt the same concept as others with a slightly different implementation. This, however, is an original idea, nice job dev.


And it's fun. We actually just unlocked a Phonechievement for the US. 500+ American users and growing.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

I like it so far. As mentioned, a very nice implementation. Looks great and easy to use. Are there any plans for automated sync? I'd also like to see a widget, perhaps to track the most recent achievements. Otherwise, keep it up!


----------



## XiriX12 (Jul 5, 2011)

codesplice said:


> I like it so far. As mentioned, a very nice implementation. Looks great and easy to use. Are there any plans for automated sync? I'd also like to see a widget, perhaps to track the most recent achievements. Otherwise, keep it up!


The dev is planning on implementing the automatic sync possibly setting it up under the "Accounts & Sync" settings like Google, Facebook, and Dropbox. A widget is a feature I would also like to see as well. Don't forget to check out the XDA post for much faster information (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2097994).


----------

